# Pinky and the Brain photo update.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Age 47 days. :lol:

Pinkie the (poor) Siamese: 

















Brain the splashed: 

















The flash made Brains eyes look a little bug eyed lol.

He's getting a bit of a pudge on now :lol: where as pinky is the more hyper one.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Omg, they are adorable, I love Brain's colours the best though!!<3


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

you have done so well with them! they look so good for being completely hand raised, the couple times I tried I always ended up killing them =( I have handraised a rat before though, it was really worth it.

are you planning on breeding either of them when they are old enough? it'd be like having little grand children :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

oh brain will have lots of girlies for sure, I find males are soo much happier when they have a family.

with Pinkie it'll depend on if she gets to be a big enough weight and size, even then I'd want to let her have one litter or so, being she might be 'weaker' than normal mice.

I'm converting our shed into a mouse shed, but Pinkie and the Brain (+ what ever friends they have) will always remain in the house, as I'm assuming they will have a weaker immune system....


----------

